# Railcams at NY Penn, Chicago Union and LAUS would promote Amtrak



## MIrailfan (Mar 13, 2021)

They ciould have free and pay cams.


----------



## railiner (Mar 13, 2021)

I like this idea...another spot that would catch lots of action would be at Secaucus...especially if it could see both routes crossing there....


----------



## PVD (Mar 13, 2021)

Under Penn is pretty gloomy, but I did a stint at the construction of the Gotham Tower and my work area overlooked the SunnySide Yards. Quite a bit of activity, Amtrak, LIRR, and NJT, lots of "looping" and the added bonus of the portal where tunneling debris brought up from the ESA project was loaded on trucks and carted away. That area is pretty bright with good visibility


----------



## MIrailfan (Mar 13, 2021)

laus would be best because its above ground.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 13, 2021)

If someone could partner with the developer of the Whole Paycheck *Cough Cough* I mean Whole Foods right there on Roosevelt Road in Chicago would be an amazing place. You would get every long distance train passing (yes even the Builder coming from the Yards), plus all of the corridor trains (including in the early morning late evening the Hiawatha going to/from the yard). Then on top of that you get the Metra BNSF, Southwest Service, and the Heritage Corridor. If you moved the camera to CP Lumber you would get even greater variety because you would have some freights as well. I believe someone maintains a webcam in Chicago on the Burlington line right at Union Station where all the trains wye unless they have power on both ends such as the Wolverine/Blue Water.


----------



## MIrailfan (Apr 22, 2021)

cool


----------



## Exvalley (Apr 22, 2021)

As much as I like railcams, they tend to preach to the already converted. But, yes - more is better!


----------



## jiml (Apr 22, 2021)

In Chicago, there is one at MH Tower and another at Franklin Park on the north side. Both feature significant Amtrak and Metra movements.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 22, 2021)

MIRAILFAN said:


> laus would be best because its above ground.


Around Mission Tower and the entrance to the station and junction with the West Bank Line would be interesting.


----------



## MIrailfan (Apr 22, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> Around Mission Tower and the entrance to the station and junction with the West Bank Line would be interesting.


aGREED i'M familiar with that are a having taken Metrolink a lot.


----------



## Cal (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd love cameras showing both entrances into CHI, that would be awesome to watch. LAUPT would be quite nice too. Not sure where a NYP cam would go


----------



## MIrailfan (May 12, 2021)

Lets find out how this can be done.


----------



## WaterLevel (Sep 14, 2021)

VirtualRailfan.com has a page for new camera location suggestions.


----------



## Cal (Sep 15, 2021)

WaterLevel said:


> VirtualRailfan.com has a page for new camera location suggestions.


I was going to suggest Essex, Montana a few months back but I don't really have any details and I'm sure the WiFi there is questionable. But would make a nice camera location!


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Sep 16, 2021)

Cal said:


> I was going to suggest Essex, Montana a few months back but I don't really have any details and I'm sure the WiFi there is questionable. But would make a nice camera location!


Could get some interesting wildlife there.


----------



## MIrailfan (Sep 18, 2021)

jiml said:


> In Chicago, there is one at MH Tower and another at Franklin Park on the north side. Both feature significant Amtrak and Metra movements.


have to pay railstreammonthly though. also where is franklin


----------

